# teen xxl dialer löschen??



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

hallo 
irgendwie hat sich der dialer teen xxl auf meinem pc 
breit gemacht.
habe sofort die verbindung (dsl) unterbrochen
das desktop button habe ich gelöscht auch als programm 
hat es sich eingeschlichen dort habe ich es auch gelöscht

jetzt taucht es nur noch unten in der taskleiste ein 
frauen gescicht auf
kann es nicht schließen oder löschen!

kann mir jemand helfen?
.


----------



## Dino (9 September 2003)

joerrg schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe sofort die verbindung (dsl) unterbrochen...



Ob Du Deine DSL-Verbindung nun sofort unterbrochen hast oder nicht, ist wurscht! Via DSL kann sich der Dialer nicht einwählen. Eine Einwahl wäre ggf. über ein zusätzlich vorhandenes W Analog-/ISDN-Modem erfolgt, wenn Du denn eines angeschlossen/eingebaut hättest und dies auch mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden wäre.

Tjä, und den Dialer loswerden? Da versuche mal Spybot S&D (Download unter http://www.safer-networking.org) und ggf. YAW (http://www.yaw.at. Diese Programme sollten eigentlich etwas finden und ggf. auch löschen können.
Bzgl. Spybot hier noch die Anmerkung, dass man nach Download und Installation des Programmes unbedingt zunächst die Update-Funktion nutzen sollte.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Uwe1 (9 September 2003)

joerrg schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> irgendwie hat sich der dialer teen xxl auf meinem pc
> breit gemacht.
> habe sofort die verbindung (dsl) unterbrochen.



Hast Du reines DSL,
wirkt der Dialer nicht so schnell.
Dann kannst Du sehr viel Zeit benutzen
um diesen Dialer wegzuputzen.

Hast Du noch ISDN or Fax
kann der Schaden sein sehr max.

Dann schleicht sich dieses böse Schw...
über diese Verbindung ein.

Bitte informier Dich hier,
dann wird die Sache für Dich clear.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

mfg


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2003)

ich habe dsl von QSC
ob ich eine isdn karte eingebaut habe weiß ich gar nicht so genau?!

wie und wo kann ich denn feststellen ob darüber eine verbindung aufgebaut wurde?

jetzt habe ich festgestellt das sich dieser dialer gestern in einigen dateien eingeschlichen hat
habe die natürlich auch sofort gelöscht!

gibt es irgendeine " komplettlösung" für die entfernung dieses dialers aus allen dateien und ordnern?

wo nistet sich dieses mistding bevorzugt rein?


----------



## Uwe1 (12 September 2003)

*dialer teenxx.*



			
				joerrg schrieb:
			
		

> ... ob ich eine isdn karte eingebaut habe weiß ich gar nicht so genau?


Weiß ich leider auch nicht. Am I God? 0 

Jetzt aber ohne Quatsch:


			
				joerrg schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es irgendeine " komplettlösung" für die entfernung dieses dialers aus allen dateien und ordnern?


Eine Universallösung gibt es sicher nicht. Ich habe jedoch diesen Dialer erfolgreich unter Zuhilfenahme folgender Informationen der Nachbarseite entfernt:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Loeschen/loeschen.html


			
				joerrg schrieb:
			
		

> wo nistet sich dieses mistding bevorzugt rein?


z.B. in der Registry, siehe hier:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/regedit.php

mfg


----------



## Shaman (13 September 2003)

joerrg schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es irgendeine " komplettlösung" für die entfernung dieses dialers aus allen dateien und ordnern?
> 
> wo nistet sich dieses mistding bevorzugt rein?



In temporären Ordnern (*.tmp).

Ein Scan mit YAW (siehe oben) hat das Problem bei mir ganz gut beseitigt.

Shaman


----------

